# Extra trains for Christmas



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Seeing passenger service has greatly increased, the RR has added more cars to meet demand.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

More passenger service


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

even more....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Go back and click edit on the one post where the links are showing, then go to the attachments and click, then click insert all on that one post.

You have a nice collection there.:smilie_daumenpos:
You got to add a freight train going by too.

The big foot cars look a little strange on the layout. 

The 335 looks impressive, I like the old Zephyr type trains.:thumbsup:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice; thanks for sharing. :appl: Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, Big Ed, those 2 "bigfoot" cars are exact models of 2 of the late






model stock cars we raced back in the late 60's, early 70's.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Seeing passenger service has greatly increased, the RR has added more cars to meet demand.


Now if only the RR would repair those goofy looking tracks that border their property, they could really get stuff done.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Those goofy tracks are for Thomas and his buddies, when my grand kids come over. When they're gone, I run my Big Boy and Allegheny on them..Plus, I have some MTH stuff I get out every now and again.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's my contribution to increased passenger service.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

NICE!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes we must keep the customers happy around X-Mas time. Below is a EP-5 pulling a couple of green 955's out of the station. BTW: The real EP-5's ran on a amazing 660 Volts DC! A little higher voltage than my DC system. Ha Ha. Larry


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

llskis said:


> Yes we must keep the customers happy around X-Mas time. Below is a EP-5 pulling a couple of green 955's out of the station. BTW: The real EP-5's ran on a amazing 660 Volts DC! A little higher voltage than my DC system. Ha Ha. Larry
> 
> View attachment 39635


I have that blue Chesapeake and Ohio diesel at the bottom but it's missing literally everything. It's just the shell, the middle coil, the bell, and the unpowered truck with no cover 

Of course... I do have a 350 Royal Blue


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Phoebe -- Reminds me of Polar Express....nice photo.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks NBF. It started out as a scrape car I got for nothing. It was missing a couple of wheel sets, the light defuser was missing, the silhouettes were screwed up as somebody had shortened the ends and the light bulb wiring had to be resoldered. I was going to use it for parts but then got thinking that these AF cars were inspired by the California Zephyr cars why not make it a Dome Obs and have something unique. Railroad management figured they needed something to entice passengers to ride their named train "The Phoebe Snow"and concurred. I figured if I screwed up cutting the dome opening I would still have a parts car. Since I posted the photo I've polished it to a nice nice shine. It looks really sharp on end of "The Phoebe Snow" and Management is very happy. If I get a chance I'll try and post a pic of it on end of the train being pulled by my 334DC. It looks really sharp.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> thanks NBF. It started out as a scrape car I got for nothing. It was missing a couple of wheel sets, the light defuser was missing, the silhouettes were screwed up as somebody had shortened the ends and the light bulb wiring had to be resoldered. I was going to use it for parts but then got thinking that these AF cars were inspired by the California Zephyr cars why not make it a Dome Obs and have something unique. Railroad management figured they needed something to entice passengers to ride their named train "The Phoebe Snow"and concurred. I figured if I screwed up cutting the dome opening I would still have a parts car. Since I posted the photo I've polished it to a nice nice shine. It looks really sharp on end of "The Phoebe Snow" and Management is very happy. If I get a chance I'll try and post a pic of it on end of the train being pulled by my 334DC. It looks really sharp.


I just realized that the dome car was a ob car!!! Nice job!! Gilbert should have made one!!!:appl:


----------

